# Here they come



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I saw the first flock of Snows and Blues on the way to work this morning.Looked like about 60-70 in a barley field.40 to 50 Blues and about 20 Snows.

Bad news is ....they were all adults.Saw the same amount last year the first time and half were young.

Of course with a late hatch....the young might not be ready to leave the nesting area yet.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Guys better have there A game with them this year. Im ready to battle with them little SOBs.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Had 3 specks in the yard yesterday so it's onnly a matter of time now.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have a friend in Langdon that said he saw a flock ag about 40 -50 snow and blues, last week.

It will be interesting to see when they come down this year?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I got a report from my hunting area northwest of Devils lake that they are starting to come down and there is a swathed grain laying around up there.

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Those damn sky carp can sure fill up the sky in a hurry. I love seeing them landing in a field..............looks like a huge blizzard!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I just got back from a hunt up north by the Nunavut border with Manitoba, lots of snows,canada's and specks all heading south Monday and they went over all night long. we did see plenty of young birds in the flocks, so don't worry looked like a good hatch.Tuesday saw them about 100km north of Thompson.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

glad to see that there will be some juvies to shoot in the spring :thumb:


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Out this morning and dropped 18 Snows about 20 miles north of Saskatoon, Sask....Definitely many juvies...They were about as stupid as they get.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great to hear squeeker....maybe the biologists were wrong about the hatch.

Did you see many of those "No American Hunters Allowed?"


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Can't say I did...I really wasn't in the prime goose hunting areas of the province though...I will let you know when I head out towards the Quill Lakes this weekend.

Not sure I understand the logic...I think they are targeting you guys to put pressure on your government to open up the borders to Canadian beef...Yet, they are hurting the "tourism" buck...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

gald to hear you got some sobs. even better to hear they are real dumb. hopefully some will cross to my side of the bordere this year.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Saw a pair mixed in with some honkers this afternoon. Then tonight around 10 o'clock, heard a flock flying over the house. It's great to hear them again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm jealous Squeeker! I can't wait to put out the socks again...still a month to go though.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw a flock of about 300 snows fly over the Peace Garden on Tuesday, also cranes going over all day.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like its starting


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw about 50 snows/blues this morning. All seemed to be adults. They were bright white. Really beautiful! But I think they would look a little better with some red on them if you know what I mean!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It would be nice to see the WHOLE flock look like red and white pock-a-dots! :lol:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Hope them White Devils keep Coming.. I'm hoping for a early Oct freeze. I'd love to hit at peak Migration just once.. That's what sucks about putting in for Vacation a month before, U never know what the damn wether is going to do. One of these falls I'm finally going to get smart and take off the middle of Oct. to the middle of Nov. :lol:

Or maybe I might come down with a Serious Cold When the birds are on the move this year!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think a lot of guys get a mysterious illness that time of year. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw a nice blue this morning circling a field full of honks. It seemed to have a broken leg. It never did land. Just flew all around. Maybe it was looking for some water or to land in. Then again maybe it had a big ole band on its leg. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't wait to get up there this year since I have not had a chance to do any hunting at home this season, as a result of being very busy with my buisness and family. The first trip up there will be Oct. 6th through the tenth, hopefully we will find a few birds to chase around, usually this trip is just to make sure the house is ready and to do some scouting and find out what, if anything has changed from last year to this year. Also does anyone think that there is a need for a canoe or other types of small watercraft this year? Ken you know the area there any suggestions for me? Last year was so dry some of the guys did not even put warm boots on until it snowed, they just wore light weight hikers and tennies. It hardly seemed like hunting season!! The thing I miss the most is sitting on my favorite slough and watching those awesome ND sunsets!! There is not a better site in the world.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What area are you coming to?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are hunting on the praire...no canoe...if you are in the hills...then yes bring the canoe.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken I have tried a couple of times to e-mail and p.m. you about my arrival up there. I have not heard back from you I would imagine that you have justt been very busy, like the rest of us. I hope you have at least had an opportunity to get out and smack a few birds this season. If you would e- mail me with your phone number I would give you a call upon our arrival there to buy you that drink in the watering hole or gus's place which ever you would prefer. I look forward to finally meeting you, hey maybe you can even explain to me about the fast steel shot reloading you do. Talk to you soon. J.D. :beer:  :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I did return a message to you asking when you would be here.Send me another with any comments or questions.I will be in Sask from Sat. the 25th till Sat. the 2nd.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> I will be in Sask from Sat. the 25th till Sat. the 2nd.


So jealous.......so jealous.....

Have a good time!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

So did anyone get some snows or just ducks this past weekend? I understand that there are apparently a few around in the northern part of the state. Ken did you get out this weekend in your neck of the woods or not? Just curious to see if anyone saw enough to shoot at or what. I understand that it was a good weekend of duck hunting with a lot of honkers mixed into the bag limits. Chris H. how was you get together at the duck classic I have not seen any threads about this in the other forums hope that eveything went ok. Man I cannot wait to get up there on the sixth since I am now counting the days to my arrival up there, I am down to ten days.


----------

